

ScURLr - the screenshot generator/visualization tool for web URLs - siddii
http://www.scurlr.com

======
pedalpete
I think what you are going for is something like viewzi's screenshot
presentation of search? But maybe not, your 'Usage' page says I can use your
service as a host for screenshots?

Either way, I entered a site, and even looking at your gadget demo, all I'm
getting is 'screenshot is queued for processing. Maybe you are getting tons of
hits right now, but unfortunately, this seems to me to be much more difficult
than just grabbing a screenshot and hosting it myself.

Maybe you can expand for me on why I would use this. I think I'm missing the
point. I suspect I'm not the only one.

